# PC Self-overclocks, does not load bios



## uc0079 (Aug 11, 2009)

My computer will not post. I was using it normally until the graphic for my cursor stopped responding to the movement of the mouse. I could still interact via the mouse but I could not see it on screen. So I tried to restart my machine to see if this would absolve the problem and then it would not post. This happened yesterday as well and after removing the hard drives I booted with just the mobo and got bios as well as the error "previous overclocking failed". Now I haven't tried to overclock my system in any way and as far as I know I did not install any software to do so. At that time I reset bios to defaults and everything was fine but now that it has happened again it is clearly a recurring problem to which there is hopefully a better solution. Any ideas?

Edit: Apologies if this thread is in the wrong category.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

so you could get into bios after removing the hard drives but when they were in you couldn't?

if that's the case the your hard drives could be knackered.

Did you change anything in the BIOS at all?


----------



## uc0079 (Aug 11, 2009)

The HD seems fine as it works in another pc without incident, I find that when this occurs I have to power the pc on/off several times before the mobo tries to reset to default after which it works fine until the mouse mentioned problem occurs again. I've read through some other forums looking for similar issues and some users have suggested hardware failure but this does not seem the case as the computer runs fine when it starts, even under heavy load, and the occurrence of the cursor issue seems rather random. I tried resetting my cmos settings but it still persists so for the moment my working solution is waiting for my mobo to recognize the problem and hope my pc doesnt crash :/

And no I do not recall changing the bios in any way. After each incident I have reset bios to "Fail Safe Defaults" but it still occurs.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do you have a spare power supply or a multi meter?

When you begin having strange problems with a pc were no definitive conclusion can be reached by swapping hard drives and taking out ram and powering up and powering off and having to load defaults in the BIOS it usually points to a defective power supply.

Either swap it with a known good one or test the one you have with a multimeter to see if it the voltage is stable and is correct.


----------

